# CED Test



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got through doing a CED course online, should have aced it, but did not open the book up on Chapter 2

Only $30 per exam.

Need 24 hours worth over next 3 years , 4 hours done 20 hours more needed :thumbup:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats an oline exam for your plumbing license?
I heard we could do ours online too, but the testing facility is not but an hour away, so I go there to do it

BTW, congrats on passing!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes have to have 24 hrs of CED to renew my license, beats setting in a 8 hrs class on a weekend.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

We as a virginia contractor needed to sit an 8 hr class to renew our license because of a few screw ups who did not have a clue as to how to be a contractor. So everyone who was renewing had to sit in this class.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*We just got required for continued hours this year.*
*Personally I look forward to going, be nice to get some refreshing and learn whats new.*


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

I gotta take an 8hr CEU course, on either safety, code, or new products.


----------



## MAC (Aug 19, 2008)

Duck do you know if the 6 hours per year covers both licenses or is it twelve hours per year to cover a journey and masters?


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Just Registered for mine in Va . 3hours for plumbing , 1 hr for gas . $ 200 !!! Just because others don't know their trade ,,,,, WE GOTTA PAY !!

Oh well ,,,, maybe the coffee will be good .

Cal


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Their is a fund here that is to help out homeowners who have been ripped off by licensed or unlicensed contractors who have done shoddy work, not completed the work, or just simply disappeared with a customers money altogether. I don't know about the individually licensed trades (plumbing, electric, HVAC, etc) but to get a contractors license here you have to pay a couple hundred dollars a year into that fund. You need a contractors license to do any sort of work (carpentry, painting, fences, landscaping etc) so they're taking in quite a bit of money.
This is wrong on two levels. First you have the honest contractors paying for the misdeeds of the dishonest ones. Secondly it encourages people to go for the absolute lowest price and not do any research into the people they're hiring. They can have their money refunded through the county if they get ripped off so why bother putting time and money into their job. 


Government is really starting to suck. Take from the honest hard working people and give it to the morons who will never learn their lesson because they can always run back to that teet. 


OT. I have a family member who flips houses. Their are two types of people you find being foreclosed on. The ones who work hard and have had something tragic happen that has cost them their home. You feel sorry for these people and try to help out usually by letting them live for free a couple months until they find another place. Then their are the irresponsible people who try to live on credit and get whatever they can for free that you don't feel sorry for. 
Recently he bought a house at a forclosure auction. He went to the house to talk to the people after the auction. They had new cars, and new jet skis sitting in their driveway. These are the people you don't feel bad for, irresponsibility has brought them to where they are. Almost always they come with an attitude. Their is no exception here and they tell him he doesn't own the house and they aren't leaving. Three weeks later they say they can now make the back payments on the house and get a lawyer. They go to court and despite all the laws saying the house is gone and no longer theirs the judge decides to give them the house. 
Now the bank is out the 10k or so it cost them to foreclose and my family member is out about 2k. What happens to the people? They get to live for free for two months while this is going on then get their house back which I'm sure will be foreclosed on again.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

M,
We have a similar thing called the " Va Recovery Fund" for folks who have gotten ripped off . We just get a bill in the mail for $100 or so 

GOD HAVE MERCY ON YOUR SOUL OR LICENSE IF YOU DON'T PAY IT !!!

ridiculous ,,,

cal


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Ok took one more online CED Test and passed, That gives me 8 hrs need 16 more hours, now have to wait 1 year to take them again.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

We are required to have 14 CE hours every two years here in FL. The course we took had nothing to do with plumbing. It was all wind load changes for builders and work comp. really a pointless course for plumbing. It was a 2 day seminar, the instructer did spend a day on business and money mgmt. I will say that part was quite interesting.


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats on your score!


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Well it has been over a year since I took the test, so here is my new testing score, good for 4 hrs of CED, cost $30


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Oh, plumbers can use the site for CED hours if you hold a license in Oregon or Washington States.


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

I wish we had online courses for our ced. We only have to do 4 hrs a year in Illinois.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

Up here in Canada once you've got your Ticket of Qualification as a Plumber, that's it, it's yours for life. No continuing exam, no CEUs, CEDs or anything else.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Atleast not yet. They just started CED classes in Massachusetts last year.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm going to a class next week for my required 6 hours. I like CED classes for the most part.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Gotta admit I was very skeptical going to my first one last year. They actually went over a lot of the gray area's of the code. It was informative and for the most part worth my time.

Doing mostly service over the last 10 years, I haven't been looking in the code book to often. The course was like a refresher for me.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

pauliplumber said:


> Atleast not yet. They just started CED classes in Massachusetts last year.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying it's a bad idea, just stating the facts.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

This last test completes testing until one year from now, I now have 16 hrs and need 8 more.

Test results for Chapter 3


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Only need 8 more hours but it has to be on Code Change, got 1 1/2 years to make it.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Done with all my CED hours.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Congrats, I see your scores got better each time...

Got to do my 14 here soon..


----------

